# Factory Huffy Whizzer?



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 10, 2015)

On the trail of another Whizzer. By chance is this a factory huffy Whizzer? I know they made them for a while in the 50's.

Thanks
Tyler











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Dec 10, 2015)

You bet they made them!







Get it! Get it!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 10, 2015)

Model 90? I think they called them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes called model 90. Looks like one to me. I need to get some inspiration and finish up my whizzer just been so busy lately and haven't had time good look with your project!


----------

